

Ask HN: What is your single favorite work tool? - miles

Whatever your industry or profession, what is your single favorite tool, whether physical (HP 12C, Victorinox CyberTool, etc.) or virtual (Vim, Excel, etc.)?<p>Mine is this[1] write blocker. Often use with ddrescue[2] for data recovery from failing drives. For times when I don't have the write blocker on hand, I use Aaron Burghardt's handy Disk Arbitrator[3] to easily block mounting of new volumes or mount them as read-only.<p>[1] http://www.wiebetech.com/products/Forensic_ComboDock_v5.php
[2] http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html
[3] https://github.com/aburgh/Disk-Arbitrator
======
lsiunsuex
As a web developer, Expose that comes with OS X. Its the only way to switch
between 20+ windows being open and makes working actually enjoyable.

As a systems administrator, DameWare. From remote administration of servers,
to remote control of users PC's, it makes my day job so much more tolerable.

And as the random tech support dude that gets a phone call at 8pm about why
IE10 chokes on x website (as happened the other day), teamviewer.com - from my
Mac I can connect to another Mac or PC, within the USA or across to Canada and
allows me to fix it myself instead of trying to walk friends / clients through
verbal commands.

